# Hedgehog loves armpits and hair?



## Poppythehedgie (Nov 15, 2014)

So my hedgehog, poppy, loves to try and bite my armpits any chance she gets. Is this normal? Also she did end up biting my armpit and there is this red mark where she struck. Should I disinfect it or just leave it? Another thing she loves to do is try to bite, or make a cave in my hair. I have long thick hair so it's very easy for her. I guess i'm just wondering if any of you guys have hedgehogs that do this, or if mine is just weird.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Armpits are a pretty common place for hedgies to zone in on. You have sweat glands there, so they tend to be smellier, and hedgehogs like strong smells. Not saying you're stinky though, deodorants can also attract them! :lol: Unless she broke the skin, I'd just leave the spot where she bit you. And yup, it's pretty common for them to love hair too.  One cautionary note about that - make sure you check carefully for hairs on her before you put her back in her cage. Long hairs (from humans, cats, etc.) can wrap around hedgie toes and legs and cut off circulation very quickly. Usually if caught before too long, it ends up being fine once you get the hair off, but sometimes if it gets left too long, amputation ends up being necessary.


----------



## Poppythehedgie (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh wow well thank you for that advice! I will go make sure she doesn't have any hair on her because I was just playing with her.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

My hedgehog is a little armpit fiend. If you try to drag her away from the armpit, she just goes back at it. I have gotten some pretty nasty bites for not paying attention while watching a movie with her.


----------

